# RS Mud Guards



## 2012CruzeRS (Feb 13, 2012)

The dealer ordered me the splash guards when I purchased the car and were to have them installed when I picked it up. When I got there they admitted they messed up because they "didn't realize" they didn't fit the RS (even though it was in BIG BOLD PRINT). I still had them at least try to put on the rears and ended up leaving them on. They actually fit pretty good; not perfect but pretty good. They stick out a little bit at the top but not enough to look badly noticable. In my opinion it was still better than nothing and when it comes time to rotate tires I may see if I can trim the backside a little bit to get them to lay a flater against the bumper. The fronts don't fit at all because of the added ground effect on the RS's so they are sitting on the shelf at home. Sucks that you have to order them as the four piece set only but I guess if ur interested enough thats the price you will pay (since it was their mistake and I only used the rears they refund half my money which to me was worth it).


----------



## dwied (Feb 7, 2012)

You would think after 2 years, chevy would have designed some to fit. I can't even find any after market guards!


----------



## 2012CruzeRS (Feb 13, 2012)

Here is a pic of how the rear splash guards fit the RS... As stated previously, they stick out just a bit...


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

The lack of splash guards almost turned me off the RS package. My previous car, 2009 Cobalt SS, couldn't fit splash guards on either and as a result the rocker panels and front wheelwells took a lot of abuse in front resulting in surface rust. 

Good news though. I took my car into our shop yesterday to look it all over on a hoist. The front wheelwells are completely lined and the liner actually sticks out below far enough to cover the rocker. At this point, it doesn't appear splash guards are needed.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I used these Highland Universal 15"x8 3/4" guards from Auto Zone. When I first installed them they rubbed while I took for a drive so had to do some trimming. Nothing some tin shears coulndnt handle. Heres some pics:






































I havent decided on rear guards yet.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Made it to work today with no scraping. Final fit is 2 3/4" from bottom of flap to ground. Looks like theyll do for me for the RS plus cant beat the price of $10.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

To update on this I switched out these hard plastic flaps to Plasticolor's gold bowtie soft rubber flaps.


----------



## patr20100199 (Nov 14, 2021)

I know this is an old forum, but i have a 2015 cruze rs and had issues with gapping on the rear flaps. I got some basic universal Rally Armor flaps and bought a doorman shock bushing kit from oreillys and it was the perfect spacing for the gap in the rear.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

patr20100199 said:


> I know this is an old forum, but i have a 2015 cruze rs and had issues with gapping on the rear flaps. I got some basic universal Rally Armor flaps and bought a doorman shock bushing kit from oreillys and it was the perfect spacing for the gap in the rear.
> View attachment 295160
> 
> View attachment 295159
> ...


Welcome Aboard!

Yes indeed it is a very old thread, but you posted something relevant for the next searcher. 

I could not readily locate the thread, but someone explained how they modified the non-RS molded mud flaps to fit.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

